# Beta bekommen aber Problem



## Esqueleto (22. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen ,
Ich habe heute den Zugang für die Beta bekommen , ich voller Freunde ins BattleNet die Startdatei runtergeladen und gestartet. Es kommt ein Kästchen in dem Steht "Updating setup files" Ladebalken ca 60% und bewegt sich nicht weiter.
Admin starten<li>Setup neu runtergeladen<li>Firewall auses hat nichts geholfen 
Hat wer einen Tip 

Mfg


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Dezember 2011)

Warten oder Battle.net-Forum?


----------



## Kimahris (4. Januar 2012)

abschießen und loader neu starten hat bei mir und freunden auch geholfen

edit: ich weis das ist schon paar Tage her aber er wird sicherlich nicht der einzige sein der das Problem hat


----------

